# Here it is...Zep set list....



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

.....and none of us were there.

http://www.nme.com/news/led-zeppelin/33080


oh well....a tour......maybe??????


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

What? No Battle of Evermore??? Well, I guess they had to draw the line somewhere. I sure hope clips of this start showing up on YouTube 'cause that's likely the closest I'll ever get to seeing them live again.

Btw, who's Ahmet?

Thanks for the article, Faracaster :smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh never mind....

Ahmet Ertegün (July 31, 1923 – December 14, 2006) was the Turkish-American co-founder and executive of Atlantic Records and chairman of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and museum, described as "one of the most significant figures in the modern recording industry". [1] He also co-founded the New York Cosmos soccer team of the North American Soccer League.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hearing "For Your Life" would have been amazing! I can't believe they played that, so cool . . .

OTOH, having to endure Stairway, Whole Lotta Love, and Dazed :zzz:

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the subject of the led zep reunion was brought up on talk radio yesterday.

the calls were split between the usual morons who believe that no one over the age of thirty should be allowed to perform in public, the usual morons who believe that led zep should not be allowed to particpate in the capitalist system and the usual morons who believe that no good music has been created since "their" day.

:zzz::zzz::zzz:

-dh


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

First clip from BBC news

Typical news report, Paul Rodgers name was misspelled and he was only credited with being the former lead singer in Free. Guess they missed Bad Company, The Firm and Queen. It was probably the BBC's revenge for him leaving the UK and moving to the suburbs of Vancouver a few years ago. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Free is still an institution in the UK, I don't imagine any slight was intended. I prefer Free to anything Paul's done since to be honest. I've always thought that Bad Co. was just a glossed-up version of Free for the North American market. I don't dislike (early) Bad Co., but the fact that they begat bands like Foreigner is kind of a drag. 

Jim


----------

